# Name change before or after marriage visa app



## royalrobyn (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm having trouble figuring out how to change my name and if I should do it before I apply for my marriage visa or after. I'm here in the UK on a fiance visa, just got married, and would like to take his name. The only problem is I am running out of time and will expire in Jan. The US embassy says it takes four weeks to change my passport name. And the marriage visa requires 28 days submission prio to the expire date. hmmm Can I change it after I apply for my visa? Help!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

You can change it after (assuming you're coming here on a fiancée visa), but DO change it immediately after, and before applying for FLR if you can (provided you have at least 3 months remaining on your fiancée visa). You apply for a new passport via the US Embassy in London. They will return your papers to the US so it will take longer than the usual 4 weeks, but it can be done. My partner's passport was returned from the US within 6 weeks.

Changing your name after your FLR means surrendering your passport, biometrics card (the only proof you have of being able to work) and just about every piece of identity you have, paying a further £80, having to redo your biometrics AND waiting for weeks. 

We're getting nowhere with expediting my partner's BRP name change, papers were sent, but no acknowledgement for around 9-10 weeks. She was told to redo her biometrics (done) and now nothing. Each time we write, she receives stupid replies such as "you need ILR - we can't help - we only handle BRPs - do not reply". She's replied anyway, stating this IS her BRP, but it's like banging your head against a brick wall. They have held all her documents for 3 months plus now. She's had to decline two job offers because she can't get her papers back. It's frustrating in the extreme. So yes, if you have a choice, always get your name changed beforehand - and especially before any biometrics-based visa.


----------



## royalrobyn (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! I want to get it done first, but the US embassy refuses to take calls and the website is saying I have to mail in my passport and give it up for four weeks. If that is the case, then my fiance visa will expire or I'll have to pay the expedited fee for that as well. 

3 months sounds frightening! I will surely be deported if that is the case for me. Is it easier to just keep my name as is just on the passport and then deal with it later in time. I just started interviewing as well for jobs. I hate that it has to be so complicated for us.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

It's a royal pain, for sure!

Don't whatever you do jeopardise your visa. Your name-change is much less important than that. Fit within the requirements of your visa first without causing yourself any further stress over it, and just allow for the fact you could be without any papers or passport for a length of time when you do change your name.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm newly married as well and because of the hassle that 2far has had, I've chosen to keep my maiden name for the time being... Hubby and I are planning in going on a proper honeymoon next year, and I want to be able to leave in a moment's notice. 

Since I was admitted under the pre-July 9 rules, I will be eligible for ILR in late 2014 and citizenship in October 2015, so when I get to the citizenship stage, I will change it all "officially" (passport etc) then. Could you, by any chance be under the "old" rules as well? If so, my plan of attac could be a route for you to consider as well.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, and if you decide to stick with the maiden name on travel documents, as long as you carry your marriage certificate with you when you travel, you can get your air tickets in your married name... the airlines are pretty good about this sort of thing.


----------



## Arkison (Oct 30, 2012)

royalrobyn said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out how to change my name and if I should do it before I apply for my marriage visa or after. I'm here in the UK on a fiance visa, just got married, and would like to take his name. The only problem is I am running out of time and will expire in Jan. The US embassy says it takes four weeks to change my passport name. And the marriage visa requires 28 days submission prio to the expire date. hmmm Can I change it after I apply for my visa? Help!


Hi, we Did this and It was fine. I applied for the visa first and then Now that we have it I will change my name. WE enclosed the marriage certificate as evidential support.

Good Luck! 

Jo x


----------



## beth1 (Nov 26, 2012)

when I went to the post office for my biometric test, whilst paying the £19.50 p fee 
I casually asked the post office working how you went about changing your name as I had got married the previous month......big,BIG mistake, the women said 
"oh so this is not your name then" and before we could stop her she voided the test.
2 hours arguing with her and her supervisor and we got no were.
Even showing her bank cards, driving license, utility bills and the bio test form all in my maiden name, and its not even in law that I have to take my husbands name,
meant nothing, the test was voided.
we had to contact the border agency for a new form, a job in itself as we all know.
we went to another post office 2 weeks later and got our bio done there.
we think the delay cost us our trip back to the states for our second wedding with my friends and family, but saying that we still haven't got our spouse visa back so who knows if the post office worker held us up or not...sure dint help and sent our stress levels to def con 4 
I'm so stressed out I'm on meds right now, missed thanks giving and will probably miss Christmas over there as well.
its the not being able to speak to someone thats the most frustrating thing, the person we spoke to yesterday after 6 months said the standard thing,
"its still being processed"
really hoping it will come soon


----------



## royalrobyn (Nov 20, 2012)

OMG! That's horrible! I was able to get an appointment for same day service this thursday because I keep hearing how it takes so long. My appointment is in the middle of no where england. I'm not happy about it, but my god, I don't want to deal with what you are dealing with. I'm so sorry you are going through that. I think it's so ridiculous they make it so hard. All we are doing is being with the person we love. This visa thing has certainly taken the romance out of the entire newlywed part. I hope your visa comes soon. I will cross my fingers for you. 

As for my name- I'm leaving it as is until I get my next visa. Just seems easier....


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We're STILL waiting on a name-change and beginning to worry that they've lost my partner's biometrics, passport, our wedding certificate, her £300 deed-poll - everything. She was sent to carry out her new biometrics test about a month ago so we know they received the application, but since then, nothing. The post office which carried out the biometrics said she would receive her replacement BRP the following week. Didn't happen.

We've emailed and emailed 'BRPDelivery', but forever receive the stock reply that BRPs that are 'being processed' should be referred to the Immigration Enquiry Bureau. They refuse to give any other reply. However, the telephone number they give for the IEB (apparently the only way to contact them) does not accept calls - at all (there is just a long, recorded message about obtaining information from the UKBA website - then the call is disconnected). My partner has of course written back explaining that this number is not usable and do they have another - but she never receives any further reply.

It is frustrating beyond belief. We have no idea what we can do. Meanwhile, my partner can't travel and still cannot work.


----------

